# AR-15 Build or not



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I am considering building an AR-15.
.223 
Not for hunting, just because I'm afraid the Anti-Gun Libs are going to ban them. 
I know a lot of you have done this. Any recommendations on brand, where to start, etc.
Or is it better to just purchase one already built.
If so which one, I don't mind spending the money for a good one.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Build your lower and get a complete upper from Sanders Armory. I couldn't care less about an AR till earlier this year and I've put about 20 together. Pretty fun to do while drinking a few beers. Sanders has some of the best prices uppers out there, all mine shoot MOA or better and you won't find better customer service. The biggest thing is figure out your budget than go from there.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have the same desires. I really don't want to build one. Just own a new one.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have several friends with the Smith and Wesson M&P AR and they really like them. I have built a couple lowers in the last few months and they are fun to do but you don't really save much money by doing it yourself. Keep in mind that if Hillary gets elected there will be panic buying starting Nov 9, so if I were you I would buy very soon. SMith and Wesson as well as Ruger seem to make pretty good ARs that are not bottom of the barrel but affordable also.


----------



## Speghetty (Jul 11, 2016)

check out palmetto state armory. They usually have daily deals on uppers and lowers. Also gulcoastgunforum has used ones that local people sell


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

murfpcola said:


> I have several friends with the Smith and Wesson M&P AR and they really like them.


*Is this what you are referring to??*

http://www.basspro.com/Smith-&-Wesson-M&P15-SemiAuto-Rifle-(Standard)/product/1110300501072


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

While I am spending your money I will say this. As soon as you buy one you need to go online and order 1000 round case of ammo. Get the hurt over with all at once. if down the road they do get banned and you need the money, you can sell it with ammo. Selling a gun with no ammo might be hard depending on what all they ban. Just my $.02


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> *Is this what you are referring to??*
> 
> http://www.basspro.com/Smith-&-Wesson-M&P15-SemiAuto-Rifle-(Standard)/product/1110300501072


 
No, your link was to a rimfire. Let me look around and I will find a link.


----------



## Speghetty (Jul 11, 2016)

http://palmettostatearmory.com/amer...-magpul-magazine-pmag-d-60-ar-m4-5-56x45.html


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, you got less than 2 weeks to buy one, get the extra magazines and ammo. Unless you want to wait and possibly pay 2x as much for all like a few elections ago.
If you're on the fence about slapping one together, there's mucho complete ARs for sale on ArmsList, Florida Gun Trader. Used guns shoot the same as new ones unless they've been abused. 
Google "junk ar 15", see what comes up, don't run steel cased ammo and complain that your AR won't run ( some like it ) lube it.

And I gotta say this, if you're a terrible shot, a expensive AR ain't gonna make your shooting any better.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

This is what I would buy if I were just wanting to have one to have one. Lets see if the link works. I own several but not a S&W. I have PSA, old Bushmaster and some Frankenstein ones I have put together with assorted parts. If you are not interested in learning the ins and outs of them then why not just stick to a well known company that has been around for many years. 

https://www.kygunco.com/Product/View?ItemNo=101177


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I had never ordered a gun online until this past year. It was a very pleasant process. I used Nate at Little Jack's Guns in Milton and it is $15 for the transfer. He also sells 30 rd Pmag magazines for $10 out the door. He is a home based FFL that is military as his real job. So you order the S&W from KyGunCo for $611 plus free shipping, It ships to him and you only pay him $15 for the background check and transfer and you are on your way.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Or buy an AK cheap and shoot cheap ammo. They'll eat crappy steel cased rounds all day.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You won't save a pile by building one but you will get a lot better quality parts. For what you will spend on that M&P you can build a lot better quality gun and put in there what you want from the beginning. I hate all that tactical crap but I do like good quality stock, grip, trigger, etc. you don't get that with a low end factory gun. My first build was $600 and has a lot better parts than a $600 factory gun.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

This really is a discussion that can be never ending. There are all sorts of opinions on what is good and what is worth the extra money. I would not buy anything with a polymer lower, that is something most everyone will agree on. To Boardfeet, the only problem with you building one is that you may only have a week before parts become scarce and over priced all over the place so you need to know what you want and order it now. As far as magazines go I would stick with 30rd mags or less and not worry about drums. Drums are not known for being reliable.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies!
I'm going to weigh my options and get started right away. I have a good friend in Arkansas that is a FFL.
Going to see what he has to sell. He's got a huge sporting goods business. Got my 17 HMR, with a laminated thumb hole stock and a nice Nikon scope for less than $500.00.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Splittine said:


> You won't save a pile by building one but you will get a lot better quality parts. For what you will spend on that M&P you can build a lot better quality gun and put in there what you want from the beginning. I hate all that tactical crap but I do like good quality stock, grip, trigger, etc. you don't get that with a low end factory gun. My first build was $600 and has a lot better parts than a $600 factory gun.


Thanks for the information. 

Again, I have no desire to build one, or to learn how to build one, much less the time to do either. I just want to own one, brand new, never fired.
I am not a hunter, do not have the arms for that any longer.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Build your lower and get a complete upper from Sanders Armory. I couldn't care less about an AR till earlier this year and I've put about 20 together. Pretty fun to do while drinking a few beers. Sanders has some of the best prices uppers out there, all mine shoot MOA or better and you won't find better customer service. The biggest thing is figure out your budget than go from there.


I just looked up Sanders and their "build your own upper" is a very cool option. If I was looking to build one then I would look hard at them. For those that don't know building an upper requires a few specialty tools such as vice block and armorers wrench. Building a lower can be done with a $13 magazine block and some basic punches from a mechanics tool box.


----------



## stoner51 (Jun 20, 2015)

If you are on the fence or short on cash. I would buy at least the lower maybe two. People can say whatever they want about lowers. I have two a anderson and spikes. They both have the same wobble and both shoot well. I have two I built a 6.8spc and a 223. 6.8 is expensive to shoot and 223/556 is cheap. I do reload so 6.8 is easily doable for me. I use the 6.8 to hunt. you can always buy a lower now and make two uppers later or however many you want. I don't know much about 308 ar or ar10
both my AR's are scoped and both shoot sub moa.
I would buy mags and lowers. The rest is usually readily available. 

steve


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Again, I have no desire to build one, or to learn how to build one, much less the time to do either. I just want to own one, brand new, never fired.
> I am not a hunter, do not have the arms for that any longer.


Why new? Save the $$$ on depreciation and spend it on ammo, magazines.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

kanaka said:


> Why new?


Because, if I never fire it in my life, and then it passed on, it may hold a nice value for the ones who inherit it??


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Because, if I never fire it in my life, and then it passed on, it may hold a nice value for the ones who inherit it??


Not really. A used gun is a used gun regardless if shot or not. Go to Jims and talk to them if you want new. They are pretty easy to deal with.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Because, if I never fire it in my life, and then it passed on, it may hold a nice value for the ones who inherit it??


Ahh, understand. Kinda like an heirloom, but use it in case. Then you probably want this version of an AR, will always increase in value.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

As far as depreciation goes it really depends on the gun and where you bought it. The S&W I posted the link of would be $611 + $15 transfer from Little Jacks Guns in Milton. If you bought the same gun from Academy it would be $699 + $52.45 + probably $5 background check =$756.43 vs $626 from my link. You wont find one used for $600 this week. KyGunCo has them in stock also. Now on the higher end guns that people build they seem to sell them for quite a bit less than they bought them for so depreciation is a factor on some of them. Again most all factory built ARs will go boom when you pull the trigger and cycle to the next round. That is what matters most.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

For anyone wondering which ARs are the "best", what parts wear/break, read thru this, 

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_3_118/...__and_how_they_have_handled_on_our_range.html

100,000 rounds a month at this Las Vegas range thru the ARs (betting all auto), which brands work/didn't. Ammo choice is interesting too. Quickest way thru it is to look for the Henderson Defense author and just read those replies.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

Just get a PSA (Palmetto State Armory) rifle kit. This one I got on a sale (veterans day they will have another one) and all together minus the mags and rear sight $551. Just find a stripped lower and put the lower together. Extremely simple and plenty of videos online. She runs like a champ. The money you saved you can spend on mags and ammo.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, go ahead and build. You'll learn how all the parts work together and if something ever goes wrong you'll have an idea what might cause that problem.

Building is easy. I've heard it put one way, put all the ar 15 parts in a big paper bag, shake it up, and dump out a rifle. 

They are easy to assemble.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

No reason to waste money on a gun build that you will have to turn in on Wednesday November 9th


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Look into the 6.8 spc also. I ordered an upper this week. If you plan plan on shooting 1000 rounds a month with it and mainly hunting it's the perfect medium between .308 and 5.56 and still works with the 5.56 lower.


----------

